# I can't wait....



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

My Egyptain Swift pair are incubating 2 egg's, daddy & mommy pij is being tough so I'm not going to candle the egg. It's so funny how much he fluff's up to look tougher. 
And I have RN Dove egg's due to hatch this wk.end. It's amazing how calm and trusting the dove's are compared to the pigeon's, I can check the dove egg's without any worries at all. 

If I can figure out how to do the photo's I'll post some of the new family.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Congratulations!! I've got to go find an Egyptian Swift. Not sure what they look like. We'll be waiting for pictures...........but you already knew that!!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Congratulations!! I've got to go find an Egyptian Swift. Not sure what they look like. We'll be waiting for pictures...........but you already knew that!!


 Thanks Lovebirds. I have the "blue velvet" color in the ES, I have an ES in my avatar.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I bet you can't wait for them to hatch, I know it is an exciting time, I never get tired of it.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Trees Gray said:


> I bet you can't wait for them to hatch, I know it is an exciting time, I never get tired of it.


Hi Treesa,
I am so excited! I love the dove's, they hatch this Sat., finger's crossed, and then on the 19th. the ES egg's are suppose to hatch. I've never had Pij egg's hatch so this will be a BIG first for me. I hope the ES take care of their babies, it will be their first time, but I'm getting prepared just in case something happen's.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/73/EgyptianSwift.jpg

Is this what yours look like? I don't guess I've ever seen one. VERY pretty.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/73/EgyptianSwift.jpg
> 
> Is this what yours look like? I don't guess I've ever seen one. VERY pretty.



Yep, that's what my pair look like.

 Thanks.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Wait until the dove eggs hatch. Mine have been biting and wing slapping me.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

philodice said:


> Wait until the dove eggs hatch. Mine have been biting and wing slapping me.


 Soooo they do turn from Dr. Jekyll to Mr. Hyde. Thank's for the warning, and here I thought they were just so trusting.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

How lovely that breed is! I am partial of course to "beakless" pijies.  I understand that with some breeds that have a very small beak, it can be difficult for them to feed their babies sometimes. My Sat Bernadette has no troubles at all, and his beak is practically non-existent. So I guess it depends on the pijie. Just keep a close eye on them to make sure they're well fed after they hatch. Good luck and can't wait for pics!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks MaryJane, I'll be watching them like a hawk!


----------

